# How do I keep my jeans from doing this?



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Ever since I started riding (5 years ago) I have had the same occourance with my jeans over and over. 
Jean shopping is NOT my favorite task, as it is extremely hard to find jeans that fit me, as well as compliment my figure. I usually end up buying jeans from J.C. Penney, Kohls, or Wal-Mart. 
Any pair of jeans I have ridden more than a time or two in, end up with rubbed holes in the crotch area. It doesn't matter where I get them from or who makes them, these weird holes appear. And none of the jeans that I don't ride in ever get these holes.

And all my jeans have these holes now, and it is time for me to get some new ones. My family isn't the richest in the world, so quality is definately a priority. 
Do you think I should give riding jeans a try? I haven't gone and actually tried any on, but from looking at cataloges and online, I really don't think I would find any that would flatter my many curves, or fit my short legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I finally had to start shopping in the men's section to find jeans to fit me right and are comfortable. I personally like Wranglers the best but unfortunately, if you are riding a lot everyday, then you are going to wear holes in your jeans regardless of what brand they are. My holes usually end up along the seam on my inner thigh. If worse comes to worse, you might have to make the choice between quality and appearance. Most your typical women's jeans are the lighter weight denim that usually has some stretch in them and that makes the material weaker and faster to wear out.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

With my jeans ( I have the same issue), right when I get them, I sew a iron on patch on each inner thigh area, right in the place that I always get the holes (I use a holey pair for reference). That seems to reinforce them and make them last significantly longer. I also only wear Vigoss jeans (they're the only ones that ever fit me right) and they're generally made out of tougher/thicker fabric than most women's jeans. I have a pair that I've had for at least 2 years that are only just starting to get sketchy holes.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I've never considered mens jeans before...

I'm thinking jeans that are actually designed for the purpose of riding would last longer (these jeans I have bought only lasted me 5 months of riding every other week)

I know from years of difficulty finding jeans that fit me, fashion is the last thing on my list of criteria for a good pair of jeans. Flattery, on the other hand, is something I really don't want to compromise. Sad to say, I don't have the prettiest figure in the world. And 75% of the clothes I try on make me look 4 months pregnant (Not the best look for a Junior in High School). Also, 60% of those clothes don't even fit me to begin with. Urgh, end of my rant...

But I definately am giving up on the cheap everyday jeans. I might have to look into the mens jeans, if I can't find any womens that fit me decently.

EDIT* Wallaby, I may have to try the patch with the one good pair of jeans I have left. Hopefully they will last longer.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh! Another plug I have for Vigoss jeans is that they can make anyone's booty look amazing. I have a really full figured, super short (she's 5ft tall, on a good day) that looks amazing in almost any pair of Vigoss she puts on, and I'm 5ft9in (on a short day) and basically a stick, and I look pretty great in almost any pair of Vigoss I put on. I even have a friend in between the two of us that wears Vigoss and she looks great in them too. They're a beautiful thing. Haha

Anyway, plug=done. Haha!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have this same issue, I have used the iron on patches and that has made them last a little longer but still wore through.
I finally broke down a bought a pair of breeches just for riding instead of jeans and yes I ride western most of the time.
I just got tired of replacing jeans all the time and wearing out my good jeans that I wear to work.
I have yet to find a pair that hold up well at all and I buy mine at , walmart , target ,old navy and gap. I like how Lee jeans fit though. Please let me know when you have found a good pair that hold up well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I hear you completely. My main problem is that my waist is thicker than most women and my thighs are big. On the other hand, my hips really aren't that wide so I don't have the hourglass figure, I am more boxy.

These are the ones that I recently found and I love the way that they fit.
Wrangler George Strait Cowboy Cut Original Fit Jeans | Cavender's Boot City
The waist isn't so tall that you feel like you're wearing a bra and jeans in one and they are actually fairly flattering on my body type, especially with a shirt tucked in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What on your saddle is rubbing there? Anything sticking out?
Here's a thought. Buy a new, sturdy pair of jeans and make your own little full seat breeches out of them by having the leather work guy sew on some patches in that area. It'll give you added grip'em , too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Look at"Smoothstride jeans" and other products by them. They make the absolute best western riding breeches! They are full seat with pigskin and wear like no tomorrow and look good! I have been riding in mine for almost two years! LOVE THEM!
Smooth Stride | Horse Riding Jeans, Pants, and Apparel for Women | Boise, Idaho


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I'm 6'4"... :lol: yeah, can't say that with a straight face, I'm 6'3" :roll:.

I feel even shorter now because when i went shopping the other day, I tried on junior jeans that are specifically sized for short girls, and they were still long on me!!! And I like the lower rise jeans, but when was the "hair" line officially made the new waist line? Seriously? I'm a classy cowgirl, not a hoocy mamma. 

I'm definately making a trip to our local farm stores and trying on some jeans. I think they only carry Wranglers and Levis, but I've gotta start somewhere.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another thing I like about men's jeans. You can pick and choose your waist and inseam size to match instead of just taking what they've got. I wear a 30" waist and if I wanted, I could get a 30" inseam too (though that would be about 6" too short for me LOL).


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> What on your saddle is rubbing there? Anything sticking out?
> Here's a thought. Buy a new, sturdy pair of jeans and make your own little full seat breeches out of them by having the leather work guy sew on some patches in that area. It'll give you added grip'em , too.


TinyLily, I ride in several different saddles. Sone are custom made, others are old Circle Y, I think I even ride in a Weaver saddle too. I don't think it is the saddle, per se. Some of it may be the way I ride. 

My Ag teacher does know a really good leather worker. I actually want a pair of ****** custom made from him (and he is C-H-E-A-P!!!) I may have to look into that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If his prices are that affordable, get me his information and I may order a pair of shotgun chaps from him this winter if he would be willing to ship them to me. I can't find anywhere that can make a pair to fit me and not cost me an arm, a leg, and my firstborn.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Another thing I like about men's jeans. You can pick and choose your waist and inseam size to match instead of just taking what they've got. I wear a 30" waist and if I wanted, I could get a 30" inseam too (though that would be about 6" too short for me LOL).


That would save me quite a bit of hassle. I'd just have to find the right style for my body type. I'm going to have to go to the mens section as well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah, did I mention that they're cheaper too? :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> If his prices are that affordable, get me his information and I may order a pair of shotgun chaps from him this winter if he would be willing to ship them to me. I can't find anywhere that can make a pair to fit me and not cost me an arm, a leg, and my firstborn.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought I was the only person with this problem. Maybe I will ahve to get some guys jeans for riding becasue my riding jeans and my school jeans are the jeans and let me tell you, its ackward as heck when you're trying to pull the fabric together between your crotch during a school day so you don't get yelled at for breaking the dress code. =P


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Even the ladies Wranglers, like you'll find at a TSC, or other ranching store come in a size and a length. And a lot of them have different rise lengths as well. My biggest problem is that I can't seem to find the size I require in the length I need. Pretty much anything over size 12, it's hard to find the 36" inseam like I need. So I have to accept whatever rise height I can find. I really need to loose more weight, so I can get in a size 12!!!!!

As for the wholes, try riding in chaps or ******. I have the same problem because my saddle is rough out leather over the jockey and fender, and it eats jeans like there is no tomorrow. I find that riding in a pair of training chaps helps a lot. I've also found that dry cleaning and having them use A LOT of starch helps as well. I guess you wouldn't have to do dry clean them, just iron them and use lots of starch.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

I invested in 3 pairs of Wranglers and they were the BEST investment ive ever made. Wear and ride in them daily and they are showing NO signs of wear yet. Ive had one pair over a year and they are still going strong. I would suggest looking into them, they are meant for hard work and riding and are affordable. I got mine from www.denimexpress.com


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I also LOVE Vigoss jeans. They fit amazing, but I don't ride in the, they're my good jeans. lol. And they're a bit on the expensive side. I bought a new pair a couple days ago. LOVE THEM!! They make my butt look AHHH-MAZING!!

For riding jeans i care less about the way the look and more about the way they fit. I like jeans that have a little higher waist for riding, lower rises tend to dig into my hips and dont hide the bulge when I'm sitting. LOL. And I like them looser through the thigh, but not loose enough that they will rub. 

As for the holes. I'd keep patching my old jeans until I found a brand that I liked for riding in. They make jeans specifically for riding so I'd start there!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I like Wallaby's idea. What did when I worked and rode in jeans (I wore chaps over the jeans, but a 4 -6" strip in the crotch above where my chaps fit always wore out first) was cut up an older pair of jeans and sew a 3" wide reinforcement directly over the area that I knew was going to wear. 

I never wore the fancy "riding jeans" or demin breeches, so I don't know how those wear. Nowadays, since I don't work outdoors and only ride a couple of times a week (and since my knees are stiff) I wear breeches, period. I've found the the Miller's Tuff Riders wear like iron, and that's all I wear these days.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the problem is jeans are not made for riding. These days they are primarily a fashion thing, even without rubbing having your legs spread in that position for that length of time is still going to weaken the fabric. 

Occasionally I used to ride in jeans, but now I prefer keeping jeans for when I want to wear jeans around. I actually just ride in tights/leggings. You can pick cheap black ones up for around $10, and you can get full leg, or 3/4. They are made to stretch and they seem pretty alright, I get a size bigger than I would wear around though, so they are not under as much "strain". 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## Shimla101 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to say, I only ever ride in jeans these days. Can't even remember the last time I wore a pair of breeches...probably about 10 years ago. Maybe. The only jeans that I've ever found to fit me are a brand name called RiverTrader. But as far as I know it's only stocked by a store here called Mr. Price, so they're pretty cheap - about R120...which is...16USD...well, not sure if that's cheap or not for the States, but it's pretty cheap here. They're stretch denim, but I've got some that are about six or seven years old and back then I was riding about five hours a day in racing saddles and english saddles. Maybe they'll ship? I <3 my RT's!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

smrobs said:


> Another thing I like about men's jeans. You can pick and choose your waist and inseam size to match instead of just taking what they've got. I wear a 30" waist and if I wanted, I could get a 30" inseam too (though that would be about 6" too short for me LOL).


Unless you have no hips - you will have to go larger than the waist size you wear in a womens jeans. Men do not have hips

TSC usually carries Wranglers for around $20. Unfortunately the $20 ones do not come in size 2.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, maybe that's why they fit me better. I don't really have hips either :smile:.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, my jeans do the same thing. They always wear out in that same area. It's a total pain. I've done the patching thing, sewing them back together, etc. I guess it's just a part of life!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never had this happen to me. Even years ago when I rode far more regularly than I do now. I'm wondering if everyone posting here is wearing jeans that might be a tad tight for riding? I know that I definitely wear looser jeans for riding than I do for any other purpose. I don't feel like I can move properly if I ride in jeans that are snug.

One of my favorite pair of riding pants were kind of like cargo or painter pants, but not so many pockets. Like a light-weight canvas-sy type of material, or a linen almost and very loose. I just tucked the pant cuffs into my boots and never had an issue. 

I don't like those nylon stretch pants -- I find them too slippery.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

I particulary like the "Monica" Stretch and the "Georie" relaxed stretch from Cruel Girl. At 5'5" and 145# I HATE jean shopping as well, but I have found these to fit nicely. Both styles sit just below the belly button. I have two pairs that I wear to ride in and they have done great.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the same problem...My jeans are super thin now and I am getting holes in the butt of them but luckily my undies make it so you can't see anything..they are small holes so if anyone points it out I will be like"why were you looking so close"


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I find that Wranglers don't tend to do that.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I had this problem also. I switched over to Wrangler Q-Baby jeans for riding and they are fantastic - However they stretch a bit. But no wear.

My new love though, is Tuk Tuk pants. They make them out of this fantastic material that is so stretchy - In heaps of colours including denim, and you can get different height waist, leg cuts, suede knee patches, suede full seat, fringe - Basically I think they are the bees knees plus they are super flattering. I have one pair and am about to buy two more.

Tuk Tuk


----------

